# Improve diabetes care in pregnancy



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been made aware of a vacancy on a National Diabetes Audit committee to improve diabetes care in pregnancy in England and Wales.

They are looking for 'lay' (non-medical) member who has diabetes and has had a baby in the last 5 years, to give a grass-roots viewpoint on the current state of pregnancy care from a patient perspective. Travel and other reasonable expenses (eg accommodation if necessary) would be paid and no medical qualifications are required.

If you'd like to apply (they are extending the deadlines by a week or two to get extra applicants) or want to find out more take a look here:
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_inv...n/If-you-have-a-bit-more-time/NDA-Pregnancy-/

Having been a lay member on a similar committee (NICE type 1 diabetes adults update), I would thoroughly recommend the experience. Really interesting and an opportunity to make a positive difference to diabetes care.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Mike, and massive thanks to everyone who applied for this. I know a quite a few from this forum got involved and that's very much appreciated. We ended up with a big number of extremely good applications.

They'll be plenty of opportunities to take action on this issue in the future as well though and we'll certainly be back in touch on here with any developments, new stats that come out of the National Diabetes Audit etc. Great to see the levels of enthusiasm for helping to improve diabetes care in pregnancy.


----------

